# My budgie BooBoo



## spekyr (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello,

I know the rules say I should read through all threads first to see if the problem has already been discussed, and I am sure it has been multiple times, but I've lost 2 budgies in the last year and I can't bare to lose another, they are my best friends.

My blue budgie booboo has a flakey beak, my other budgie chi chi has a perfectly coloured nice smooth brown. I will attach a picture.



http://imgur.com/OWfvgvX


please have a look and let me know if it's ok, I don't have much money but if I can't get a good answer I have no choice but to spend $150 for consultation.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums, 

Unfortunately, your little girl has scaley face mites, which need to be treated right away in both birds. Mites are very contagious amongst birds in the same house so all birds in the vicinity should be treated with a medicine called Ivermectin, which is applied in a single drop between the wings directly on the skin. 

In a few weeks, the mites should clear up. Meanwhile, you should keep everything extremely clean. Take their cage tray outside (just the tray) and wash it with hot water and vinegar, remove all perches or toys made of fabric and throw them away (mites can burrow in them and reappear later) and scrub all their toys and perches with hot water and vinegar. Wipe down the cage bars with undiluted white vinegar, it's fine to do this while your budgies are in the cage. If you do this and treat them with the medicine, they should be fine after the course of the treatment is over. 

You can buy Ivermectin for birds online fairly inexpensively! 

Meanwhile, welcome to the forums, I'm glad you've been reading through the site guidelines, etc. Be sure to also check out the many great budgie articles and stickies we have available to stay up to date on the very best of budgie care practices!

Keep us posted on how your girls are doing. :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Starling Wings has given you excellent advice with regard to the Scaly Mites.

Here is a link to help you locate the correct product in your area:
http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/avimec50ml-p-1732.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

She'll be fine with described treatment. Fairly easy fix.


----------

